# Champion Pet Foods!!



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Acana Grain-Free Dog Food | Review and Rating

Scanning thru the comments, there is much about the Austrailian issue about irradiation which was discussed in the other thread. You can find dissatisfied comments about just every food I would imagine, depending on where you look. That's the real down side to the internet. This site, by the way, is run by a DENTIST, not someone educated in canine nutrition. In my opinion, the only way to know the truth is to find it from a trustworthy source... not anonymous posts. You can sign up to get the FDA alerts and recalls, and certainly their website has the most up to date info.

Oh, and it's interesting that this site still rates Acana as a 5 star food.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thanks Pennie and Maggie's mom....i know you are well aware of all of this, i dont have much knowledge all i know is what ive been reading and wanted everyone to be aware..


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's the really bad thing with the internet. Certainly it makes so much more information available at our fingertips, but it was hard for me at first to realize that anyone can put anything out there..... doesn't make it reliable or even true. All of this does make it seem, at times, almost impossible to keep on top of the ever changing dog food industry. 

You might enjoy some of Dr Marion Nestle's books on the industry.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

Oh my.. haha not ANOTHER thread on this! I thought it was already put to rest in the other section..

I don't even feed Champion but I feel frustrated on their behalf!! Why do the same people keep bringing it up?? To "let everyone know" what hasn't been substantiated...

Sorry, just feel disturbed.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Hmmmmm. well let me see why i posted it again on this section??? Maybe because champion is NOT taking responsiblity for any of their "mess ups"???? and i know a few members feed the Acana "grasslands" and MAYBE i am concerned of their puppies/dogs getting ILL!!!!!! whether its all true or not, im playing on the safe side for the members who feed it...So im sorry you find it disturbing that i posted it again! but im just alittle concerned about this company. thank you


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

summer's mom- u are right! these claims may not be true... BUT they may be as well!!!!!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

At this point, we all know what your stance is on it. You can stop now. Your claims are unsubstantiated and, until there is proof, people are just going to disregard what you're saying if you keep flipping out about it like this.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

do what you will. unbelievable


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I also recommend Dr. Nestle's books on the pet food industry if you want to educate yourself on the subject. Actually, she also does a good job dissecting the human food industry as well. :uhoh: It makes me think everytime I eat a processed food now.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Dallas Gold im just an over protective mom and worry so much what im feeding my kids and my pups! just wouldnt want anything to happen to my kids/pets or any one else's and when i read stuff like this with Acana you really start to wonder is any food safe anymore? only they know what theyre really putting in our pets foods! we just get the finished product and keep our fingers crossed


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

oakleysmommy said:


> do what you will. unbelievable


All I'm saying is that the way you're going about this is all wrong. Your story seems to change every few minutes as to why you're so against this food. Things you heard in a lab forum, a bad bag of food you bought, etc. I feel like if those were all the honest reasons that you are so against this food, you would have put all of that up front. Now it just sounds like you're fishing for reasons to make people hate this food, which, by the way, is a great food. And that's coming from someone completely unbiased, as I don't feed it. I feed Fromm (which I sure you have a laundry list of reasons to hate, as well). People WILL do what they want to do. You're not the food police. Each person is doing what works best for THEIR dog, whether it's Eukanuba, Pro Plan, Fromm, Orijen, Acana, etc. If you have legitimate concerns about the food (i.e. researched and substantiated), then, by all means, share away. But stop arguing with people about their choices. It's THEIR choice what they feed their dog, not yours.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

I feed Fromm's as well . thanks and i love it so does my dog.. i actually fed Orijen to my lab for about a year then took her off of it because of bones/maggots and awful customer service. i could care less who feeds champion foods good for them all im saying is what ive read and i wouldnt trust them if they cant come forward and be honest about their issues. youre right not the food police but as i said earlier im just putting a warning out of what ive heard as i think you would do too just like a million others have about warning others...oh and my 14 year old shepard eats Science Diet..i have alot of issues with it, but he hasnt had one illness in his entire 14 years. so no i dont care what anyone feeds as i go from end of dog foods to the next. Have i once said "stop feeding acana" no i dont believe i have. also i dont believe a member on the lab forum who fed his dog food A for years then switchd to Orijen and his dog got quite ill and $500 in vet bills later...coincidence? maybe not. along with the emails from Champion from concerned consumers where they didnt even touch on the subject of any issues. all they could do is apologize the food wasnt on the shelves in the store, not even stating why.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

No, you haven't said "stop feeding Acana", but what I'm saying is I don't really get what your agenda is here. Everyone read your thread. You don't have to keep repeating yourself. We get it. Also, in your thread saying that you're "back to square one" on food choices, you said that the pet food store told you to try Orijen but you just didn't know...if you had really had the bone/maggot issue, I feel like you would have said something along the lines of "the pet store told me to try Orijen but I had issue with them in the past, so I want to go another route". Just sayin'.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

i did actually have the bone/maggot in the food, but its because "the food is so fresh" these things are bound to happen so i let it go at that. But now with the supposed salmonella that has come up recently and no one saying anything about it,and reading champions replies on the lab board and the $500 vet bill that by coincidence happens after the dog began eating orijen. No..i dont trust em one bit. as far as "back to square one" my dog is on Fromm's and pooping 7 times a day. but i love the customer service, love their reputation, Oakley looks great and theyre an honest company not shady. If you have to email a company asking why the food isnt on the shelf and they cant answer why thats shady. just sayin...Science Diet has had their share of recalls but they OWN up to it and fix the issue. Funny when i called champion about the bones/maggots. their reply to me" Bones??? oh maybe one of our machines was not working properly and these things happen..did i get a refund?nope, a coupon?nope...NICE!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

You might want to bookmark this site TruthaboutPetFood.com Lots of information on pet food ingredients, companies and recalls. Very up to date and reliable.... always documented.


----------



## Summer's Mom (Oct 20, 2010)

As to the quality of food, I don't think you can bear testimony.. In view of the fact that you supposedly switched to proplan 2 weeks ago and now are back on Fromm? Oh, and a few days after starting fromm was asking about eukanuba? It just seems all over the place..

The advice on this forum has always been to stick on something long enough to see effects.. If you can't do that what is the use of your opinion or research? Anyone can read the internet. 

I think this thread has run its course. Those who want to be warned (if they hadn't alreadyin the other thread) have been warned.

as a note: not all dogs do well on high protein foods and sure one can get ill from trying. Is that the conpany's fault? Don't see the FDA coming forward with anything so I don't think you have the right to acuse a company of not coming forward. Just sayin. It is just getting too much. Based on your logic I could make just about any claim.



oakleysmommy said:


> i did actually have the bone/maggot in the food, but its because "the food is so fresh" these things are bound to happen so i let it go at that. But now with the supposed salmonella that has come up recently and no one saying anything about it,and reading champions replies on the lab board and the $500 vet bill that by coincidence happens after the dog began eating orijen. No..i dont trust em one bit. as far as "back to square one" my dog is on Fromm's and pooping 7 times a day. but i love the customer service, love their reputation, Oakley looks great and theyre an honest company not shady. If you have to email a company asking why the food isnt on the shelf and they cant answer why thats shady. just sayin...Science Diet has had their share of recalls but they OWN up to it and fix the issue. Funny when i called champion about the bones/maggots. their reply to me" Bones??? oh maybe one of our machines was not working properly and these things happen..did i get a refund?nope, a coupon?nope...NICE!!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

ummmmmmm ok maybe you should go back and read my threads on the ProPlan and Fromm? that would be a good start for you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> You might want to bookmark this site TruthaboutPetFood.com Lots of information on pet food ingredients, companies and recalls. Very up to date and reliable.... always documented.


I have to respectfully disagree with this assessment. They consistently report things that are not sourced or verified, and they only report things consistent with their agenda.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

To get links to an actual FDA report and an actual e-mail response from Champion, as well as to get insight to what is being reported on a lab board, you can do the following: type "Acana FDA Issue" as a google search. Click into the first item on the results page which will be a lab board thread. Read all the posts; plus click on the links in posts #11 and #28.
This is all information concerning Acana Grasslands failed FDA testing in Jan. 2011 and what has happened since. There seem to be a variety of comments so I see it basically as an FYI to people.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoa, I am just catching up on this thread after switching Copley to Orijen to try and put a little more weight on him. My vet thinks of it as one of the best foods on the maket. Now I'm worried it is the wrong choice!


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

I have a couple of friends that feed Orijen, so I tried it for my seniors. Dru reacted to it quite badly, he developed an itching problem and he actually chewed himself so badly there were actually bald spots. It lasted less than one bag before I returned to Evo. Billy had no issues on it at all. He's still on Evo.
I'm considering switching Billy to Innova Adult when I switch Max over to it. That way I'll have both dogs on the same food. But Billy is doing so well on Evo I'm just not sure.
I've never tried Acana or Champion, but I would want to know about recalls, as would anyone.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

Lilliam said:


> I have a couple of friends that feed Orijen, so I tried it for my seniors. Dru reacted to it quite badly, he developed an itching problem and he actually chewed himself so badly there were actually bald spots. It lasted less than one bag before I returned to Evo. Billy had no issues on it at all. He's still on Evo.
> I'm considering switching Billy to Innova Adult when I switch Max over to it. That way I'll have both dogs on the same food. But Billy is doing so well on Evo I'm just not sure.
> I've never tried Acana or Champion, *but I would want to know about recalls, as would anyone.*




Just to be accurate: There was no recall of Acana Grasslands. There was an "import refusal" in January 2011 as a result of a failed test for salmonella; and it is now on a "red alert" list with FDA - which seems to mean that a certain number of weeks have to pass before being allowed to be imported to the US again.

That said, it makes me very displeased that there was seemingly no attempt to let customers know there might be a problem; so that we could make a choice on whether to continue feeding the product. Information and misinformation is so readily available these days through a multitude of media. Companies should realize that they need to initiate full disclosure early on.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

MyBentley said:


> [/B]
> 
> Just to be accurate: There was no recall of Acana Grasslands. There was an "import refusal" in January 2011 as a result of a failed test for salmonella; and it is now on a "red alert" list with FDA - which seems to mean that a certain number of weeks have to pass before being allowed to be imported to the US again.
> 
> That said, it makes me very displeased that there was seemingly no attempt to let customers know there might be a problem; so that we could make a choice on whether to continue feeding the product. Information and misinformation is so readily available these days through a multitude of media. Companies should realize that they need to initiate full disclosure early on.


 Agree completely...thats what ive been trying to say when i started this post..they did not take any responsibilty, didnt notify consumers at all..iwasnt trying to tell members to stop feeding the food just to look alittle deeper into champion, theyre not all they claim to be!


----------

